# Front License Plate Holder On ED -- An Option?



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, 

I took ED on my 02 330ci 9/26. It should be at the dealer TODAY! Yeah!

The car had a front plate when I got it in Munich, and it looked like it was set-up for a US plate. I am hearing that in order to remove the plate, I must either replace the front bumper or deal with a couple of holes caused by drilling the plate holder in.

Do all coupes delivered ED have the front plate installed? If so, what options would I have to remove the front plate and those pesky drill holes?

Thanks, all!

Lansing


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

If your car had the ED plate on when you picked it up in Munich then you have 2 holes in the bumper. They're not large, but they can be seen. You might check with a body shop to see if they can be filled in with something, a new bumper sounds pretty expensive just to hide these holes.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*What did you guys do to fix?*



> If your car had the ED plate on when you picked it up in Munich then you have 2 holes in the bumper. They're not large, but they can be seen. You might check with a body shop to see if they can be filled in with something, a new bumper sounds pretty expensive just to hide these holes.


Sounds like I am going to have two orifices...Guessing most if not all ED cars have this (at least the coupes).

What did you guys do to remedy this...body shop? plugs? leave the holes?


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

I plan on just keeping the plate affixed. Taxachusetts (my home state) doesn't require a front tag. Perhaps yours doesn't either?


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

> I plan on just keeping the plate affixed. Taxachusetts (my home state) doesn't require a front tag. Perhaps yours doesn't either?


Actually, plates are required here in Cali... The thing is that no one (particularly performance and luxury vehicle owners) strictly adheres to the law.

Someone on the other board suggested paintless dent removal guys who can fill, sand and paint for under a bill.

Lansing


----------

